# Peluchera o maquina de peluches ,alguien posee imformacion tecnica de las mismas?



## elgriego (Ene 7, 2012)

Hola gente querida del foro ,en estos tiempos uno agarra cualquier cosa para reparar,y por lo tanto he empezado a trabajar con las mismas,es decir con las pelucheras ,hasta ahora me he encontrado con problemas mecanicos ,motores ,microswich ,cables cortados, falsos ,problemas de fuente y algun problema con reles en la placa de control ,pero hasta el momento no he podido conseguir nada de imformacion tecnica ,calibracion ,ajustes ,programacion etc ,alguno de ustedes poseera algo de imformacion al respecto?

Desde ya muchas gracias por el interes y por la imformacion que pueda surgir.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 7, 2012)

no pude ver de quee pais es
http://www.smartienda.cl/smart2007/default.asp?contenido=producto.asp&php=1576&producto=25155


----------



## elgriego (Ene 9, 2012)

Hola solaris8,Soy de Argentina,ya conocia ese sitio,gracias por la imformacion ,en realidad ando buscando a algun colega que se dedique  a reparar este tipo de maquinas y desee compartir imformacion.


----------

